# Snookertisch aus der Vogelperspektive



## ph4nt0m (30. April 2006)

Hallo,
ich möchte für ein Spiel einen Snookertisch erstellen. Als Vorlage habe ich dabei z.b. folgendes gefunden: http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/2026/tisch0zc.png
Grundsätzlich stelle ich mir erstmal die Frage: Sollte das direkt als Vektorgrafik realisiert werden? (Der Tisch besteht ja mehr oder weniger nur aus verbogenen Grundobjekten)
Wenn ja, könnte ihr mir sagen, ob ich besser Freehand oder Illustrator verwenden soll? In Freehand habe ich etwas Erfahrung, aber so ganz bekomme ich es auch da nicht hin 

Ich habe zum Beispiel keine Ahnung, wie ich aus der braunen Außenbande (erstmal ja nur ein abgerundetes Rechteck mit dickem Rahmen, soweit komme ich auch) die 6 Löcher herausschneiden kann.
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen  

ph4nt0m


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

Zu Deiner ersten Frage: Warum sollte dies nicht in einem Vektor-Programm realisierbar sein?
In dem Sinne eignen sich Freehanfd und Illustrator gleichermaßen - je nach eigenem Belieben.

Zu der zweiten Frage:
Wie Du schon bemerkt hast, funktioniert das abgerundete Rechteck mit einem Doppelklick
auf das Rechteck-Werkzeug, wo Du den Eck-Radius angeben kannst.
Die 6 Löcher kannst Du bspw. mit einer neuen Ellipsen-Ebene anlegen, die dann *über* der
grünen "Tisch-" und braunen "Rahmen"-Ebene liegt.

Solltest Du noch weitere Fragen bzgl. der Umsetzung haben, stehe ich/ wir Dir gern zur Verfügung.

Gruß


----------

